# what cheapest way make something move?



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

I really want to make something move, a skeleton, ghost, something, I would love to have my Ghost flying back and forth but not sure how to do it. have a few trees could fasten a line to just not sure how to make a pulley set up and what type motor to use. 

Anyways does anyone have any advice on how to make something very cheap to move? want to do a haunted trail/walk through this yr and no actors to help so be nice to have moving props.

Thanks so much


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Cheapest way to make something move is to throw it. :jol:

If that's not your style try the axworthy ghost.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Well I ment to make something move on its own. Thanks for the video, I will check it out when I get on a better net connection


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL When I read your thread subject my immediate response was "push it" - LOL Sorry - Wildcat beat me to the smart alec comment department! There are lots of tutorials here for moving props. Good luck and can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Poke it with a pointed stick is my smart ___ answer But depending on the movement you want a wiper motor works well. You should be able to search and see threads on this.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/105177-goodbye-fcg-hello-flg.html

This method for a FCG is simpler to make and uses three small motors mounted on board.
Basically your going to have to do some research. Check out blogs and haunt sites.
Here is the link to Monster list of props for you to look through also.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Not to put upon my more comedic fellow forum members, but the cheapest way is to use a small 24v electric motor. My FCG uses a single 3 dollar vent motor and I have been using it for years. Actually my numerous tilting and rocking gravestones, my grave peeper, my haunted clock, various animated "bluckies" and all of my other animated props use similar motors and a scavenged computer power supply as the source of power. All pretty cheap. I think the most I paid for a motor was 8 dollars.

I used 1x2 wooden furring strips for the FCG frame and washers and key ring clips in place of the more expensive ball bearings that I have seen used. Overall I would say my FCG, ghost and rig, ran under 50 bucks.


If you need advice or help with the workings let me know. I am glad to assist.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheapest way would probably be a kinetic sculpture. You could basically make a ghost, hook it to a couple strings and counterbalanced arms (scrap wood), add a little vane to catch the wind. It could spin, rise, fall and swoop down all on its own. No need to buy motors, power supplies, wire, etc.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

To follow up on what corey suggested, here's a wind ghost made by marrow. Mother Nature takes care of the movement:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=31811

And another he made:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26888

And another:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25875


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the ideas and the links. Those look really good. Wind is good but Be better with a motor so i know it will be moving no doubt about it.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I've found that the easiest and cheapest way to have a moving prop is to use an oscillating fan for a head... remove the fan shroud and blades, put a mask over it and viola! you have a leering prop that looks back and forth.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

some you guys come up with really neat ideas, Things I would never think of. a moving head would be cool to have. I need to come up with some heads to hang masks on, need to build more dummys for full costumes.


----------

